

GHC-iPhone - Code in Haskell, produce binaries for the iPhone - alrex021
http://projects.haskell.org/ghc-iphone/

======
zephjc
Isn't this still verboten per the C/C++/ObjC requirements for iPhone apps?

~~~
baguasquirrel
All the more reason to see if they'll let us do it?

------
alrex021
Guys that open sourced GHC-iPhone are currently hiring game developers.

[http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-
cafe/2010-May/07817...](http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-
cafe/2010-May/078173.html)

